# Treating a wooden stick/staff....



## CopperPotJames (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello all, So I've made a couple of walking sticks, one out of oak and another out of hazel. I've put a couple of coats of a bees wax and linseed oil mix I had laying about and they look good. But I know this won't last a huge amount of time before I have to do it again...can I put a matt varnish on top of the wax/linseed? 
Many Thanks,

James.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am not sure you will be able to put another finish over the wax finish. You might try cleaning the stick with a stiff brush and mineral spirits. Wipe dry and let it air dry for a few days. Repeat if there is still signs of any wax. Then sand well . Reseal with good exterior poly or varnish. Or danish or 100% Tung oil using.


----------



## CopperPotJames (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you CV3, Aye I didn't think I'd be able to put anything on top of the wax, but thought it worthwhile asking. I'll leave it for now until it wears off and then treat with something longer lasting. I'll have a look at the British stick makers guild, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

What CV3 said. Shellac "might" stick to the wax but other finishes won't. The wax will be in the pores of the wood too so mineral spirits followed by sanding and another wipe down with mineral spirits will give you a good surface for your finish.

Rodney


----------

